

Show HN: A new, clean, and concise look at weather from My-Cast - yellowbkpk

We just released a new weather website using all sorts of awesome web technologies. We use ModestMaps to show tiled, animated radar and satellite data, Raphael.js to show historical averages and record high/lows, and MapQuest's new Nominatim service sitting on top of OpenStreetMap to do location lookups.<p>We're really proud of this site and would love to hear your feedback and to have try it out:<p>http://preview.my-cast.com/
======
marklabedz
I like it. My first instinct was to click on the radar to expand it (maybe
because I'm trying to determine if I'll need a kayak to get to work tomorrow
in PHL). I like that the timestamps for the radar frames were converted from
GMT/Zulu for me.

Your hourly forecast is nice and clean. Have you considered adding greater
detail to the precipitation icons? Percent probability or estimated total QPF?
Either way, I think this is an easier presentation than the hourly weather
graphs on NWS.

Bottom line, I'll keep checking back to see how things develop.

EDIT: Forgot to add - good job making the map responsive to zooming and
panning. That is one thing that drives me nuts with many radar/map
implementations.

~~~
lootsauce
Thanks for the feedback! You have NO IDEA how much work went into developing a
performant tiled & animated map. Modest Maps was a very good base to build on
and we tried several other options before we went with MM.

~~~
marklabedz
I can imagine it was a significant effort considering all of the horrible
implementations I've seen.

------
Hovertruck
Hmmm. Is it attempting to geolocate me? If so, it keeps saying I'm in
Minneapolis when I'm actually in New York. My first instinct was then to type
my location in, but it took me a second since I expected the search box to be
so much more prominent (I guess since my typical weather checking approach is:
1. Go to weather.com 2. Type in search box smack in the middle of the page)

Seems very cool, though. I would definitely use it.

~~~
yellowbkpk
This first iteration doesn't geolocate ... it's on the top of the list for the
next release, though!

------
yellowbkpk
Clickable link: <http://preview.my-cast.com/>

